# spiele als image....



## darksplinter (27. November 2007)

- darf man eigentlich von Spielen Images erstellen????

 - darf man einen No-Cd Patch installieren??

 - sind Programme wie Yasu legal??

Jetzt schonmal danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Piy (27. November 2007)

1. und 3.  jar
naja bei 1. wenn man den kopierschutz nicht bricht. den kann man aber mitkopieren.
(und prinzipiell ist jede software legal. kommt halt drauf an, was man damit macht ^^)

natürlich sollte man die orginal-cd haben.

2. eher nein, schließlich verändert man das spiel, das ist aber kopiergeschützt


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

- nein - big Nono
- nein - big Nono
- ja








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksplinter (27. November 2007)

menno...


----------



## Piy (27. November 2007)

menno? xD überrascht, dass du das spiel besitzen musst um es zu spielen? xD


----------



## darksplinter (27. November 2007)

ne...cih mach nur immer meine cds kaputt^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2007)

Also:

Von kopiergeschützten CDs/DVDs - und das sind ja so fast alle - eine Image zu erstellen, ist böse, da es in diesem Fall einen Kopierschutz knackt, umgeht, wie auch immer. Ungeschützte Medien sollten, wenn man das Original sein Eigen nennen darf, kein Problem darstellen. No-Cd: da streiten sich die Gemüter. Ich denke mal, man darf sie nur anwenden, wenn man im Besitz der Originalen CD/DVD ist und sie, wie schon erwähnt, keiner der vielen Kopierschutzmechanismen außer Kraft setzt.


----------



## ulukay (27. November 2007)

mini image mit daemon tools und yasu umgeht keinen kopierschutz - er bleibt unangetastet und wird in vollem umfang genutzt
oder muss der anwender jetzt schon schaun ob die implementation des kopierschutz so erfolgt wie es sich der hersteller gedacht hat (gedacht - nicht ausprogrammiert)

is wie is - ich bin österreicher und nutze natürlich mini images für diverse games, die meisten aber habe ich so gekauft dass ich gleich gar nie eine cd brauche (siehe steam games, oder ea downloader usw...)

*: natürlich setzte ich vorraus dass ihr games meint die ihr auch besitzt!


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

Bei einem ekelhaften Kopierschutz ala Star Force o.ä. der sich in´s System
graben will würde ich auch eine Fixed exe benutzen.
Natürlich nur wenn ich das Orginal besitze. Dann isses mir auch wurscht wenn dabei geltendes Recht etwas verbogen wird. 
Auge um Auge 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2007)

Zahn um Zahn 

Mini Images sind mir ebenfalls ein Begriff und, wie du schon beschrieben hast,ulukay, umgehen diese ja demzufolge keinen ominösen Schutz. Ergo: gutartig.


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

Nicht ominös -> konkret 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugimen (29. November 2007)

laut gesetz(glaub ich) darf sich der besitzer des originalen EINE backup cd oder dvd machen.
um halt die sache mit dem kapput machen des original zu verhindern.


----------



## TALON-ONE (29. November 2007)

Da würde ich den Gesetzgeber auch nicht um Erlaubnis fragen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugimen (29. November 2007)

aber das ist das was du in deutschland mit deiner software machen darfst.
und nicht mehr.
z.B.: 
du darfst nur für eigen gebrauch eine kopy erstellen.
diese kopy darf nicht weiter geben werden
(ausser man verkauft die software, dann ist es sogar pflicht)

das hab ich mal wo gelesen, als das thema immer heikler wurde.
heute leih ich mir ein spiel aus der videothek aus, spiele es an
und wenns mir gefällt kauf ich mir ein exemplar im laden und gut is.
wenns mir net gefällt ,brauch ich es auch nicht kaufen.
mal ehrlich es lohnt sich auch nicht für jedes spiel.
Als beispiel: Call of duty 4-modern warface  = spiel ansicht genial(grafik,handlungen,story )aber ich bin nach drei stunden spielen schon durch. und so oft spiele ich auch kein lan, das ich es mit meinen freunden ausprobieren könnt.

was ich meine ist, falls man eine backup cd macht , muss man die originale besitzen und
nicht weiter geben oder sonstiges ( gild für originale und backup)


----------

